# Manual de Servicio Sony STR-KM5 (Muteki K5)



## jperez2003us (Ene 8, 2013)

Les adjunto el Manual de Servicio del SONY STR-KM5/KM7 (MUTEKI K5 y K7). Está comprimido en 3 por limitaciones para subir archivos más grandes en PDF.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 20, 2021)

Gracias, este manual cuesta un poco conseguirlo... Resulta que lo venden en varios lados... Este Muteki fue famoso hace unos años atrás, Muteki si no estoy mal (corrijanme) quiere decir terremoto en japonés, ya sabrán a que se refiere por esos potentes bajos... Revisé uno y fue bárbaro el sonido que tiene...


----------

